# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβες Superferry II

## A377

Λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης του πλοίου, δεν εκτελέστηκε σήμερα το δρομολόγιο του επιβατηγού/οχηματαγωγού «Σούπερ Φέρρρυ ΙΙ» από Ραφήνα για Ανδρο - Τηνο - Μύκονο.

Συγκεκριμένα, στις 08:00 σήμερα, ο πλοίαρχος του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Σούπερ Φέρρυ ΙΙ» ΝΠ 9939 δήλωσε στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας αδυναμία απόπλου λόγω βλάβης στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή.

Το πλοίο είχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο στις 08:05 για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο και επέβαιναν 368 επιβάτες, 85 ΙΧΕ, 11 Φ/Γ και 12 δίκυκλα.

Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου, ενώ σύμφωνα με δήλωση του πλοιάρχου, καταβάλλονται προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης της βλάβης από το πλήρωμα. 

πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## MIRSINI

Δεμένο το Super Ferry και σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*mirsini* η ¶νδρος πως εξυπηρετείτε ?

----------


## MIRSINI

Δεν εξυπηρετείτε. :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεν εξυπηρετείτε.


καλά μιλάμε σοβαρά γιατί δεν στέλνουν το highspeed ????

----------


## MIRSINI

Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό. :Confused:

----------


## MIRSINI

Θα φύγει τελικά το Syper Ferry τοπικό για ¶νδρο.

----------


## MIRSINI

Ώρα αναχώρησης 10:30. :Very Happy:

----------


## George

> καλά μιλάμε σοβαρά γιατί δεν στέλνουν το highspeed ????


Ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά!! Για μία μέρα δεν θα χαθεί το νησί. Βρε Νίκο πως θα αλλάξει το HS τα δρομολόγιά του; Έτσι απλά; ¶λλοστε φορτηγά δεν παίρνει. ¶ρα για λιγοστούς επιβάτες θα δρομολογηθεί εκτάκτως ένα ταχύπλοο; Αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι επιβάτες θα πληρώσουν διπλάσιο εισιτήριο;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ψυχραιμία βρε παιδιά!! Για μία μέρα δεν θα χαθεί το νησί. Βρε Νίκο πως θα αλλάξει το HS τα δρομολόγιά του; Έτσι απλά; ¶λλοστε φορτηγά δεν παίρνει. ¶ρα για λιγοστούς επιβάτες θα δρομολογηθεί εκτάκτως ένα ταχύπλοο; Αλλά και οι ίδιοι οι επιβάτες θα πληρώσουν διπλάσιο εισιτήριο;


Σίγουρα το νησί δεν θα χαθεί εκεί θα μείνει στην ίδια θέση εκτός και αν γίνει κανένα τσουνάμι, αλλά και πάλι δύσκολα να φτάσει μέχρι την Κουβάρα  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:  
Από όλα τα παραπάνω δέχομαι το ότι δεν δεν θα εξυπηρετούσε γιατι δεν παίρνει φορτηγά  .
Τα 9 euro συν προκειμένου κάποιος να εξυπηρετηθεί δεν είναι πρόβλημα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Συμπληρωματικά με τα παραπάνω υπάρχει σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην Ναυτεμπορική σήμερα .


_Στη Βουλή το ακτοπλοϊκό πρόβλημα
_
_ΓΙΑ ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΑΚΗ εκμετάλλευση το φετινό χειμώνα της γραμμής Ραφήνας - ¶νδρου, όταν πέρσι έγινε απελευθέρωση της γραμμής λόγω ανταγωνισμού, κάνει λόγο σε ερώτησή του στη Βουλή προς τον_ _ΥΕΝ__ Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, ο βουλευτής του_ _ΠΑΣΟΚ__ Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης. 

«Η γραμμή εξυπηρετείται από ένα και μόνο πλοίο, αναφέρει ο Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης και προσθέτει:

«Φυσικά, λόγω της διακίνησης του Πάσχα θα εμφανισθούν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες», και υπογράμμισε:

«η κυβέρνηση καθημερινά αποδεικνύει ότι πρόγραμμα για την ακτοπλοΐα δεν διαθέτει, έχει αφήσει όλους τους νησιωτικούς προορισμούς, σε όλους τους νησιωτικούς νομούς, χωρίς φροντίδα και στήριξη». 

Η αφορμή

Αφορμή για την ερώτηση που κατέθεσε ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ στάθηκε η βλάβη του μοναδικού πλοίου που εξυπηρετούσε τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες το νησί.

Όπως επισημαίνει με επιστολή του προς τον ΥΕΝ το έπαρχος ¶νδρου, Ιωάννης Μαλταμές, η βλάβη αυτή είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να μείνει το νησί χωρίς συγκοινωνία για περίπου 40 ώρες, και μάλιστα μετά τον τριήμερο εορτασμό της Πολιούχου της ¶νδρου της Θεοσκέπαστου Παναγίας. Μάλιστα ο έπαρχος καταλογίζει ευθύνες στις υπηρεσίες του υπουργείου. 
_

Πηγή Ναυτεμπορική
Link σχετικού άρθρου
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...13/1177601.htm

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δύσκολη μέρα χτές για το Superferry II. Mε το που ξεκίνησε απο Ανδρο για Τήνο Μύκονο παρουσίασε βλάβη με αποτέλεσμα να πάει στην Ραφήνα Με μία μηχανή όπου έγινε αποκατασταση της βλάβης .

Προβλέπω το καλοκαίρι να είναι δύσκολο για το Superferry....

----------


## George

Είναι η δεύτερη βλάβη που έβγαλε μέσα σε δύο μήνες. Αυτό πρέπει να το προσέξουν. Εντάξει το πλοίο γερνάει αλλά μην είσαι τόσο απαισιόδοξος Νίκο :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Είναι η δεύτερη βλάβη που έβγαλε μέσα σε δύο μήνες. Αυτό πρέπει να το προσέξουν. Εντάξει το πλοίο γερνάει αλλά μην είσαι τόσο απαισιόδοξος Νίκο


τώρα που τρίτοσε το κακό ίσως να μην ξανα πάθει χημιά  :Wink:

----------


## MIRSINI

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τί έπαθε; :Confused:

----------


## MIRSINI

Τελικά ποτέ κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τις βλάβες του S.F. :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To είχαμε πεί ότι θα είναι δύσκολο καλοκαίρι για το SUPERFERRY φέτος

----------


## Apostolos

Το αγαπητό πλοίο προσέκρουσε στην Μύκονο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το περίεργο είναι ότι ενώ πράγματι στην *ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ* γίνεται λόγος για πρόσκρουση, στην επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας μιλάνε για ''εισροή υδάτων στο χώρο του τιμονιού'', χωρίς να υπάρχει καμμία αναφορά σε σύγκρουση.



> *F/B SUPERFERRY II - ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ* Η Blue Star Ferries σας ενημερώνει ότι σήμερα Τρίτη 11/12/07 και ώρα 14:20 στο πλοίο της SUPERFERRY ΙΙ, το οποίο εκτελώντας δρομολόγιο από Μύκονο για Τήνο- Σύρο-Πειραιά, κατά τον απόπλου από το λιμάνι της Μυκόνου, διαπιστώθηκε περιορισμένη εισροή υδάτων στο χώρο του τιμονιού.
> 
> Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν συνολικά 131 επιβάτες και πιο συγκεκριμένα 4 επιβάτες με προορισμό την Τήνο, 39 με προορισμό τη Σύρο, 88 με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, 21 Ι.Χ. αυτοκίνητα, 9 φορτηγά, 3 δίκυκλα και 58 άτομα πλήρωμα.
> 
> Όλοι οι επιβάτες αποβιβάσθηκαν ασφαλώς στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου. 
> 
> Το πλοίο θα επιθεωρηθεί από την κλάση και τις αρμόδιες αρχές.
> 
> Οι επιβάτες θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με το πλοίο Blue Star Ithaki, το οποίο θα αναχωρήσει από Μύκονο στις 21:00, από Τήνο στις 21:45 και από Σύρο στις 22:30 με άφιξη στον Πειραιά 02:40.


Τι να ισχύει τελικά ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα θυμήσουμε εδώ ότι το σημερινό περιστατικό, είναι το δεύτερο σε διάρκεια μόλις τριών μηνών, που συμβαίνει στον *βαπόραρο*, μετά από την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου στον προβλήτα της Τήνου στις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου.

Περισσότερα για εκείνο το περιστατικό μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο τότε επίσημο δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας.
http://www.bluestarferries.gr/GREEK/defaultmain.htm

Μάλιστα το πλοίο τότε είχε ανέβει στην δεξαμενή του Νεωρίου προς αποκατάσταση της μικρής ζημιάς που είχε προκληθεί στον βολβό.

Μήπως να κάνανε κανένα ευχέλαιο στο πλοίο, μπας και το ...ματιάσαμε με την τόση αγάπη που του 'χουμε ?

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ φαίνετε καθαρά το μπάλωμα απο την στούκα. Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα της φώτο αλλα με 5 λιμενικούς γύρω μου τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα
STOYKA.JPG

----------


## Petros

Ρεπορτερ καταντησες Αποστολε...:-D

----------


## Giorgos_D

Παπαρατσι!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Με βλαβη το Superferry ii κατευθηνετε στη Συρο .

----------


## captain 83

Όντως, όπως είπαν το πρωί στην τηλεόραση παρουσιάστηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην προπέλα του.

----------


## scoufgian

το superferry ii αναχωρησε απο τη συρο με προορισμο μαλλον τη ραφηνα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την Ραφήνα ???  :Confused: 

Δεν αμφισβητώ φίλε *scoufgian* αυτό που λες. Αλλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Στην Ραφήνα να κάνει τι ???  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

σωστη η απορεια σου!!!!με τη πορεια που ειχε χαραξει μου φανηκε πως θα τραβηξει προς το λιμανι της ραφηνας

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πρωι παντος  που ημουν στο Λιμανι εφυγε κανονικα απο τον Πειραια στις 7:35 Για Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο, δεν υπηρχε καθυστερηση

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ πάντως το βλέπω να φτάνει σε λίγο στην Τήνο...

----------


## Nautikos II

Ετσι το βλεπω κι εγω Εδω Φτανει Τηνο με 18,5 Κομβους. Και στις 22:30 εως 22:45 θα ειναι στον Πειραια!

----------


## scoufgian

καμια ενημερωση για τη χθεσινη του βλαβη?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο site δεν αναφέρετε τίποτε. Μήπως το πήραμε εμείς μονο χαμπάρι? Δέν πειράζει βαπόρι είναι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όντως, όπως είπαν το πρωί *στην τηλεόραση* παρουσιάστηκε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην προπέλα του.





> Στο site δεν αναφέρετε τίποτε. Μήπως το πήραμε εμείς μονο χαμπάρι? Δέν πειράζει βαπόρι είναι...


Όπως μας είπε και ο φίλος *captain 83*, πράγματι χθες το πρωί μεταδόθηκε το νέο της βλάβης του πλοίου από την τηλεόραση, και μάλιστα ανάφεραν πως κάποιος κάβος (δικός του ?, άλλος ?) είχε πιαστεί στην προπέλλα του.

Πάντως είναι γεγονός ότι το πλοίο έπλεε με μικρή ταχύτητα χθες το πρωί προς Σύρο, όπως γεγονός είναι επίσης ότι χθες το βράδυ κατέπλευσε με αρκετή καθυστέρηση στον Πειραιά (23.00, αντί 20.30 που επιστρέφει κάθε μέρα).

Τώρα όσο για το site (της Blue Star φαντάζομαι) στο οποίο δεν αναφέρεται τίποτα, δεν το θεωρώ περίεργο μιας και από το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται ότι τελικά δεν ήταν και κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Βλέπω το superferry II να ξανα γυρίσει στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου, ενώ βγήκε έξω και μπήκε το Θεολόγος Π. 
Όλα αυτά που αναφέρω πάντα σύμφωνα σύμφωνα με το  AIS, λέτε να έχει βλάβη ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

άλλο ένα στοιχείο .

*Recent Arrivals and Departures:*

Vessel's Name      Arrival                  Departure
SUPERFERRY II   12/02/2008 23:25 
THEOLOGOS P .  12/02/2008 23:20    12/02/2008 23:40
SUPERFERRY II   12/02/2008 22:35    12/02/2008 23:10

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εδώ μπορείτε την πορεία του .

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως δεν είναι βλάβη αλλά έχει να κάνει με την αυριανή απεργία που το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας θα είναι κλειστό; Οπότε είπαν να το κρατήσουν εκεί και να κάνει αύριο την επιστροφή προς Ραφήνα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μήπως δεν είναι βλάβη αλλά έχει να κάνει με την αυριανή απεργία που το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας θα είναι κλειστό; Οπότε είπαν να το κρατήσουν εκεί και να κάνει αύριο την επιστροφή προς Ραφήνα.


θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου αλλά ξεκίνησε και ξαναγύρισε πίσω.

----------


## captain 83

Κοιτώντας και τα δρομολόγια στο openseas φαίνεται ότι δεν είχε αναχώρηση χθες (12-02) από Άνδρο, αλλά σήμερα στις 8 το πρωί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βλέπω το superferry II να ξαναγυρίζει στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου, ενώ βγήκε έξω και μπήκε το Θεολόγος Π. 
> Όλα αυτά που αναφέρω πάντα σύμφωνα με το AIS, λέτε να έχει βλάβη ?


Μήπως έχει να κάνει (λέω τώρα εγώ...) με το ότι ο *θρύλος της Ραφήνας* (από ότι άκουσα) βρίσκεται σε δίμηνη άδεια, και ο ...καιρός φυσσά πολύ ???  :Wink: 

Για να ...σοβαρευτούμε όμως, δεδομένου ότι ο Θεολόγος αναχώρησε για Τήνο, το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι να βγήκε το Superferry για να μπει
ο Θεολόγος να φορτο - εκφορτώσει, και ξαναμπήκε για να διανυκτερεύσει.

Άρα (πιθανολογώ) λήξις συναγερμού !!!

----------


## noulos

Πιθανότατα είχε προγραμματιστεί να διανυκτερεύσει στο Γαύριο και να επιστρέψει το πρωί λόγω της απεργίας στην Ραφήνα και βγήκε από το λιμάνι για να μπει το Θεολόγος. Ισως λόγω αέρα να προτίμησαν να μην έχουν δύο πλοία ταυτόχρονα μέσα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πιθανότατα είχε προγραμματιστεί να διανυκτερεύσει στο Γαύριο και να επιστρέψει το πρωί λόγω της απεργίας στην Ραφήνα και βγήκε από το λιμάνι για να μπει το Θεολόγος. Ισως λόγω αέρα να προτίμησαν να μην έχουν δύο πλοία ταυτόχρονα μέσα στο λιμάνι.


Σωστά κάτι τέτοιο προφανώς έγινε.

----------


## gioannis13

Μολις εμαθα οτι τρακαρε το βαπορι στην Συρο ,περιμενω νεοτερα.....

----------


## Leo

Χτύπησε στον προβλήτα με το ανάποδα κατα την διαδικασία της πρόσδεσης στην μεσημεριανή του άφιξη στο νησί προερχόμενο από Πειραιά και έκτοτε παραμένει στο λιμάνι. Δεν γνωρίζω την έκταση της ζημιάς αν και οι πηγές μου ανέφεραν ότι δεν πιστέυουν ότι είναι κάτι σοβαρό... Θα δούμε !

----------


## moutsokwstas

το superferry ΙΙ, εθεαθη σημερα αγκυροβολημενο στην προβλεπομενη θεση του στον πειραια, διπλα στο blue star ithaki.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το superferry ii επιστρέφει στο Ηράκλειο με χαμηλή ταχύτητα, ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό.
sf2.jpg

----------

